# Reducing mail from ASX/CHESS/broker



## jjbinks (27 November 2017)

Hi Guys,

Last time I traded shares now about 4 years ago I got way to many letters re each sell/buy/dividend etc. 
I am wondering if there is a way to minimise these letters. My broker was commsec looking at something cheaper for brokerage.

Thanks


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 November 2017)

Electronic contract notes to e-mail address and nominate a bank account for dividend payments. With Commsec go to Portfolio -> Accounts -> Account Details and you will see the page to make the preference changes.


----------



## Sir Burr (28 November 2017)

I think the only way you can (currently) avoid getting the ASX statements for every buy and sell is to go with Interactive Brokers ...but no Chess sponsorship. I think Saxo would be the same (without Chess).

With IB you can update electronic communications for other stuff here:
http://www.proxyconsent.com/IBUS

The ONLY thing I receive trading with Interactive Brokers is a 6 monthly statement in the mail. Not sure if you can stop that too


----------



## jjbinks (28 November 2017)

Sir Burr said:


> The ONLY thing I receive trading with Interactive Brokers is a 6 monthly statement in the mail. Not sure if you can stop that too



 Thanks that's probably what im looking for. One letter every 6 months is OK. I guess it nice to recieve mail every so often but not too often.


----------

